

HN Feature Request: Relevancy voting. - jsmcgd

What does anyone think about having an ability to vote on whether you think a particular submission is relevant to Hacker News? The vote could be totally impotent and serve only as a visual signal to the community which submissions are appreciated and which are not i.e. it would not affect its rank. If nothing else it would provide a sink into which you can pour your frustrations regarding off-target submissions. It shouldn't be too hard to implement or remove should it not work out.
======
lacker
Isn't this the same as a "down arrow" on submissions?

It would be interesting to have a down arrow on submissions that doesn't
actually do anything, just to see how people would use it.

